# No.1 Buck



## Davem (Oct 15, 2015)

I have some old Federal copper plated No.1 buckshot in 3" magnum shells and the supply is running out.  I've been trying to find if anyone still sells a 3" magnum buckshot shell with 24 pellets.


----------



## kaddiddle (Oct 15, 2015)

Winchester did last year.  But they are not copper coated.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know why everybody wants 00. #1 is a much better load ballistically. It's getting very hard to find, though.


----------



## Davem (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, I've been told that a load of #00 and a load of #1 kill about the same.  If all the pellets weigh the same (more #1 but smaller) and if all hit- I can see they might kill about the same.  There was an internet test of #00 vs #1.  The #00 penetrated 7 layers of sheetrock and the #1 penetrated 6.  So- probably kill about the same- the whole issue is how each patterns in your gun.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 15, 2015)

I shot #1s for several years but 00 just seems to knock them down better for me. Bass pro in Savannah had some earlier today. Your best bet is ordering off the internet


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 1, 2016)

Just remember that #1B as currently loaded is not a .30" /  40 grain pellet.

Most #1B rounds current produced contain pellets running .286" / 33 grains.

Then again most 00B rounds carry pellets running .323" / 50 grains.


----------



## Davem (Jan 4, 2016)

I think the choice between 00 and 1 should be on which groups the tightest in your shotgun.  I think shot placement might enter into the fray. If you prefer shoulder shots the heavier 00 ought to do a little better plowing through shoulders but if you take a neck shot the greater number of pellets ought to increase the chance of hitting spinal column, arteries, etc.
   Of the hunters of yesteryear- Archibald Rutledge seemed to like No.1 and Robert Ruark writes of using it. Rutledge seems to have taken shoulder shots while Ruark used a neck shot but at close range.


----------



## StikR (Jan 27, 2016)

"There was an internet test of #00 vs #1. The #00 penetrated 7 layers of sheetrock and the #1 penetrated 6."

That's 17% more penetration for 00.  I'll take it!


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 28, 2016)

Davem said:


> I think the choice between 00 and 1 should be on which groups the tightest in your shotgun.  I think shot placement might enter into the fray. If you prefer shoulder shots the heavier 00 ought to do a little better plowing through shoulders but if you take a neck shot the greater number of pellets ought to increase the chance of hitting spinal column, arteries, etc.



Right on target!  Too many shotgunners have never formally patterned any buckshot load.  Even those who pattern buckshot casually have never established the maximum distance they should consider shooting at a deer!

See:  Buckshot: Minimum Pattern = Maximum Effective Range

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=795038&highlight=


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 28, 2016)

Right on!  Too many folks shooting waaaaaay tooooo far with buckshot for a fact!  People, you do not have to fire your gun because you "SEE" a deer!


----------

